# Can anyone identify my rabbit's breed?



## Lizziieg (Feb 13, 2016)

i brought my rabbit recently from 'pets at home' and i dont know what breed he is - the assistant at the shop said he was a dutch rabbit but he does not resemble them! I dont know much about rabbits so hopefully someone on here does, hes about 3 months old and quite light in weight - he





















also has very big back feet ! *If anyone has an idea about his breed i would be grateful to hear! *x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would say a dutch cross, could be anything being a pet store bun, they are very rarely ever "pure" also he does have dutch markings, but hes very poorly marked


----------

